# Squeaking?



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Well, first and foremost, my chi is home today!!!! after nearly 4 months of waiting! hehe. Oh, I am so excited. And I must apologize for the lack of pics thusfar...I have been too busy not taking my eyes off of her! lol

I promise I will post tomorrow!

But the real thing I wanted to say was:
Have any of you ever experienced your puppy squeaking every once in a while when he/she is sleeping? It is hard to explain, and it is not even really a squeak, but every once in a while, my new pup will give a little grunt, inside her throat, at the onset of every exhale. Now I have only seen her do this twice, and I don't think it is any sort of health issue (my breeder is very knowledgable and honest, and she doesn't even let anyone handle the pups until the day they go home for fear of contagion), maybe she is just cooing? She grunts every once in a while when she is awake, too in order to get my attention when she sees me near her playpen.
She is going to the vets tomorrow anyway for a checkup, I was just wondering if I was being paranoid. :lol:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Chis are very vocal and make noises that I've never heard of other breeds making. I would say that this is most likely perfectly normal, but since you are going to the vet tomorrow, be sure to ask about it to ease your mind. Congrats on your new furbaby!


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

Mine does that too, but usually when I move her and she is sleepy. Sometimes she falls asleep in my lap, and I have to move her because my foot falls asleep, and when I do, she makes this unusual noise, like a human baby would when it's sleeping. (She's sleeping in my lap right now, and just did it again!) My vet told me that it was nothing, and she was perfectly fine, but it is always good to check anyway. Good luck and congratulations on your baby!


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr Filmore does that when he sleeping... we just call it a "nightmare" and bump him and he quits.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I just softly lay my hand on Cooper and rub him a bit and he stops... he does that all the time.


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

My Max makes all kinds of funny sounds ... he was a rescue/foster dog and when he first came to our home he sounded like a prehistoric animal!
He does make odd noises in his sleep but I'ved also discovered through his new vet that he has a collapsed trachea. There is a whole thread here on that issue but for now we're fine. 
Enjoy your new little one!!!! :wave: 
:wave:


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Congratulations on your new little girl, Hallie is it? You must be thrilled...can't wait to see some pictures!!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I just thought Pedro was dreaming when he did that.


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

Ladybug does this too. She also grunts, snorts or squeaks when she is trying to get my attention. It's so funny sometimes! She's such a little character


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

hehe...well thanks for the reassurance. And the vet did in fact tell me her lungs and heart are FINE, lol, so it is just her being a little vocal cutie! I am in the process of posting some pics finally.


----------

